# BPM for Mahler's "Ich Bin Der Welt"?



## gabexwolf

Hello! I am new to this forum and I'm a musician but not a classical musician. However, I am working on a somewhat strange project that involves this song by Mahler and I can't figure out the tempo/BPM for this piece. Can someone on this forum figure it out? Thanks!


----------



## wkasimer

gabexwolf said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum and I'm a musician but not a classical musician. However, I am working on a somewhat strange project that involves this song by Mahler and I can't figure out the tempo/BPM for this piece. Can someone on this forum figure it out? Thanks!


The exact tempo will obviously vary with different performances, but the song is marked "lento", which corresponds to 45-60 BPM.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

The score is marked "molto lento e ritenuto", so the tempo is probably on the low end of 45-60 BPM, or perhaps slower, around 40 BPM, though without losing the pulse of the music.


----------



## Josquin13

In addition, it may help to listen to the intensely beautiful recording from Sir John Barbirolli and mezzo soprano Dame Janet Baker, who bring the song in at 6:57:


----------



## Josquin13

I accidentally posted the above post twice, so I'm now deleting my mistake. Why doesn't this website offer posters the ability to delete their posts?


----------



## Star

Baker and Barbirolli - what a combination for Mahler


----------



## Guest

For me is Christa Ludwig the ideal singer.

I like both combinations Karajan and Klemperer


----------

